# Anybody want to order a powerhead w/ a discount?



## Clay-Doh

lacing an order with BECO tommorow for three .357 powerheads. Just talked to the owner Wayne, and he said with 3 he'll cover shipping and tax. Unfortunately he isn't throwing in extra free barrels for em (a $60-$76 value). 

He did say if we can get the order up to 6, he'll throw in one free powerhead, so if we get 7 people all together, we can divide that up too, and extra $20 off each of ours.

LEt me know, 3 so far!

Here's teh link to the powerheads

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_catalog.htm


----------



## Warhammer

Whats the matter Clay tired of your current power head not working?:laughing:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa..it workrks fine know that I tuned it up.

Want Renee' to have one for a backup


----------



## coolbluestreak

I know this thread is old but, let me get this right....
If I get a .357 powerhead for $143, I would still need a barrel for $60?
I know what a gun barrel is, but what is one used for on (ok, I'm going to sound stupid here) a powerhead, can a powerhead be used without a barrel?

I guess what I'm asking is if ya need both to use it, why don't they come together?


----------



## below me

daaaaaamn coolbluestreak. i saw the tread and thought hell yeah i need one.


----------



## SaltAddict

Jeremy, I got one of these from this thread you have "revived." Don't quote me, but the price per powerhead (with barrel) was around $150. It is a 2 piece unit you need to tether together.

The first time you use it, you will giggle harder than a 3 year old farting in a bath tub! : )

The price was reduced because Clay placed a bulk order.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

DT and Jeremy,

Im interested in picking up a powerhead. Lets get up with Wayne at BECO and see if we can work up another group discount.

Clay and/or SaltAddict,

If you have any suggesions/better ideas or products, im all ears.


----------



## jamesw21

I'll jump in on the order.


----------



## coolbluestreak

What Cal. would you guys suggest?


----------



## jamesw21

I would probably get the .357, its not so much the round that does the damage, but the gas expansion. Commercial fisherman use blanks and they work great if you can find them.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

I would also be down for the .357.


----------



## coolbluestreak

jamesw21 said:


> its not so much the round that does the damage, but the gas expansion.Commercial fisherman use blanks


 Yeah, I would be be a little uneasy of a bunch of divers with hot rounds being shot off.


----------



## below me

why not .40? i already have a bunch of ammo! (do they make a .40 cal?)

i also have a bunch of .223 ammo


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Here are our choices based on the site in Clay's original post:


*.357 PowerHead**$143.90**.223 PowerHead**$149.90**.44 Mag PowerHead**$169.90**.12 GA PowerHead**$209.90**.50 Caliber PowerHead**Call**.357 Barrel**$60.00**.223 Barrel**$76.00**.12 GA Barrel**$100.00*

*I have read that the damage comes from the gas expansion through the hole and a .357 is better than a .223*


----------



## SaltAddict

I highly recommend the .357. The .223 is just a little under powered. 
Yes it is the gas expansion that causes the damage.

Anything over the .357 is overkill. Fun at first, but the concussion will make you not want to use it after the fun wears off.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Have I got a deal for someone. I've got in my drawer a 12ga powerhead that we used back in the 70's. Only problem is the fitting where it attached to the pole is broken and would need to either be rewelded or repaired in some way. Other problem is I'm on Panama City Beach. I would make someone a deal on it since I'm tired of it rolling around in desk drawer.


----------



## below me

Haulin' Ash said:


> Here are our choices based on the site in Clay's original post:
> 
> 
> *.357 PowerHead**$143.90**.223 PowerHead**$149.90**.44 Mag PowerHead**$169.90**.12 GA PowerHead**$209.90**.50 Caliber PowerHead**Call**.357 Barrel**$60.00**.223 Barrel**$76.00**.12 GA Barrel**$100.00*
> 
> *I have read that the damage comes from the gas expansion through the hole and a .357 is better than a .223*


so regular price is over 200 bucks for a .357? why are these things so expensive? and it seems like i've been told that a .357 and .40 have identical shell sizes with the end necked down to fit the .357



SaltAddict said:


> I highly recommend the .357. The .223 is just a little under powered.
> Yes it is the gas expansion that causes the damage.
> 
> Anything over the .357 is overkill. Fun at first, but the concussion will make you not want to use it after the fun wears off.


isn't there more powder in a .223? i would think smaller hole + more gas = more damage. 


yall correct me if i'm wrong (i really don't know).




captken, i wish i could fabricate...


----------



## SaltAddict

They are expensive because they are custom made and 100% stainless steel. Also I imagine making a really cheap .357 is bad for multiple reasons.
I don't know about the "more powder" question on the .223. I'm not a "gun" guy. I have spoken to several people who have fired both, and .357 is their choice.
I have used mine once in a "no other choice" situation, and let's just say it works really well.


----------



## TheCaptKen

I remember when my late friend who was a machinest/diver built this thing back in the early 70's. I had a storebought 223 that I carried on the end of a small one band gun. He had this 12 ga on a ten foot pole since we had no idea what would happen when he used it. First time out we all back off where we was just in visual sight when he struck the side of a fiberglass tank. Knocked a hole in the tank but wasn't as drastic as we expected.


----------



## below me

gotcha. thanks for the input, yall


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just saw this post after Halin Ash sent me a PM (a week ago...sorry.)

It was around $150, and that INCLUDES the barrel. You can order extra barrels if you want, and the .223 and .357 barrels are interchangeable on the same powerhead. 

You want to rig your powerhead up when you get it so while reloading you don't lose your (1.) cotter pin safety, and (2.) barrel. That way you won't have to buy an extra barrel!

I bought and tried a 44 mag. THe thing is huge and heavy and I promptly sold it.

I have used .223 and .357. Cool thing about 357 is you can use .38, and, you can also use the .357 Maximum cartridge in it if you really really want to make sure you send something to the afterlife. There are a couple places online that sell that round, and it has about as much power as a 44mag. Big Bang.

From experience, .357 is much better than .223. I have had a couple AJ's in the last couple months (witnessed by some people on here) swim away after being shot in hte head with a .223. I'm going back to .357. 

My "theroy" is that since rifle cartridges use a much slower burning powder than pistol cartridges, all the energy isn't released directly inside the cavity of the fish, and also since it's a smaller diameter hole being punched into the fish, the slower burning gasses follow through the small hole and exit out the other side still unburnt. 

everything I have shot with a 357 turns into a brick and drops to the sand.

I'll get up with Wayne and get another bulk order together since I want another .357 and just keep my .223 for backup.


----------



## below me

good post. tree fiddy seven it is for me, then.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Clay, if you wanna do the leg work I'm in also. 
I think I know someone else that wants one?


----------



## swander

I better have one as well!:2guns:.357


----------



## marmidor

I bought one a year or so ago when clay made an order! You will be hard pressed to find a better quality of craftsmanship! You guys will not be disappointed.


----------



## coolbluestreak

If anyone can't wait for the order, I did see a couple at DivePros last weekend. .357 and .44mag I think is what they were? I wish I had one for this weekend, Friday we're going after Sheeps(no need for one), Sat I don't know if I have a boat ride Saturday yet but I'm thinking Aj?


----------



## below me

i know haulin' ash was looking into it. he's out of town right now but will be back in the morning. maybe he's got an email update for us.


----------



## coolbluestreak

below me said:


> i know haulin' ash was looking into it.


 Cool, I'd trust Jeff with my money!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haulin Ash and I talked. I'm gonna get with Wayne again and I'll get us a discount order again. 2 other people yesterday told me they want in on the order, so that's

Me
On Grade
Sean
Below Me
Haulin Ash
Swander
Cool Blue Streak
James21

8 for sure. We should get a get price.

Last time I think it came out to $123.34 per powerhead.

Normal price $143.90 plus FL sales tax + $153.97 plus shipping.

Should be able to get the same price, maybe better since we're for sure at 8 now, and if we can get a couple more people in and up to 10 I'm sure we can do better.

I'll call him tomorrow and find out and let you guys know. I will need to get the money up front since at just 8 it comes to $986.72 and I have to pay by card over the phone when I place the order.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Clay-Doh said:


> I will need to get the money up front since at just 8 it comes to $986.72 and I have to pay by card over the phone when I place the order.


What's a grand to a baller like you? Ha!
I work with two maybes, I'll see if they'll commit tomorrow.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Thanks for doing that footwork clay. When we have a final head count and price, let me know and i will get you my payment. Maybe at Tacos/Oysters this Wednesday or Next.


----------



## below me

clay, can i pay you in trident layers gum?


----------



## SaltAddict

Ha!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Left a message for him. Hopefully get a call back today.


----------



## Clay-Doh

9 poweheads ordered. All with same specs as I ordered last time. .357, with groove around barrel for attaching crimped mono from the barrel to the cotter pin safety so you don't loose either, opening for 5/16" shaft ( I don't think any of you are shooting 9/32" skinny shafts?) bottom half of the opening smooth bore (for slipping onto your speartip (which is also 5/16") and locking down with the thumb screw, and top half of the inside opening threaded to screw onto a spearshaft.

If anybody has a different setup, let me know quick!

$123 total each.

He's already started on them, And I am calling him tomorrow to pay over the phone with my card. Need to get up with as many of you as possible and collect since the total is $1,102.50. I can cover it if I can get the $$ tomorrow night (Wednesday) at oysters at the latest. 

If you can't make it there, and I'm too far away at the east end of GB, I can give you my bank account number and you can walk into any branch of my bank and deposit cash or check directly into my account.

I'll send you all a text, besides James who paid me yesterday. 

If anybody else wants one at that price, I can add to the order before he ships, send me a PM and let me know quick! It's about $36 cheaper than if you ordered one on your own.

(And for the record any employee/owners of dive shops reading this, I know Wayne only sells wholesale to dive industry businesses. I have for 2 years had a registered business and business licence for Bubble Chaser Dive Services, underwater videography and surveying, and spearfishing instruction. So he's not stiffing you.)


----------



## coolbluestreak

What bank do you use?
I'm not asking for your account # of course, I'll text you for that?


----------



## below me

Clay I don't know if I'll be able to make it tomorrow but I'll get you some money either through Haulin' Ash or some other methods.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sounds good Below Me. If you won't be able to get it to him, I can text you my account info to deposit.

Thanx!


----------



## coolbluestreak

I didn't leave check for you today. 
Where and what time do you eat oysters, I have to go to Pensacola again tomorrow and get my tanks filled, mustang tuned, swing by the maintenance shoppe and then I'll head that way?


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Clay,

Sounds great man. I will be at Hemingways for tacos around the regular time (6:30). I will have my payment for ya. Thanks again for the all the leg work.

Jeremy, 

Thanks for digging this old thread up.:thumbsup: I usually get to Hemingways after work around 6:30 and then head over for oysters/beer. Hope to see you there man.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sounds good Haulin. I'll try and get there by then, may be running a lil late and not make it till 7:30. I'll let you know when Jackie and I are on the way.

Jeremy, every Wednesday night on the beach for the last few years Gilligans Tiki bar next to the pool behind the Hampton Inn on P-Cola Beach, free raw oysters and $1 off draft domestic beer for forum members! Great crowd of people, you should try and make it. 

Then this year Hemmingways started $1 fish tacos on Wednesday nights too, so alot of us stop there first around 6:30 and fill up, then head over to oysters around 7:30.

If that doesn't fit in your schedule, let me know and droping it off to Gavin tomorrow is fine.


----------



## Clay-Doh

By the way, talked with Wayne at Beco today, he's shipping them Thursday, said it usually takes 2 days to get to the panhandle. Might have em by sat, if not probobaly Monday.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Sounds good Clay. No worries on runnin late (no such thing man) If I dont see you at tacos I will see you at gilligans.

I talked to Below me. I am going to meet up with him in Mobile tomorrow and bring his payment for him.


----------



## Evensplit

Clay, Is this why you called the shop yesterday asking questions about thread size?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Evensplit said:


> Clay, Is this why you called the shop yesterday asking questions about thread size?


Yes. Forgot if the standard size was 24 pitch or 6mm threads. Don't know why most manufacturers use the thinner 6mm threads that let the shaft snap easier right there instead of 5/16-24 pitch threads.

nevermind, guess it's so the tips fit both 5/16" shaft and also the 9/32" shafts. I told Fritz yesterday when I was at the shop to check if Spearfishing Specialties makes there tips in a 24 pitch thread too, and if so, next shaft I buy will be those thicker threads.


----------



## Clay-Doh

By the way, anybody who has one coming that I didn't talk to yet, they shipped 2 day ground yesterday (Thursday) morning, and will arrive Saturday or Monday.

I'll send you all a text when they get here, and some things you might want to do to em, like a piece of mono crimped from the barrel to the cotter pin safety so you don't lose either. 

And I have metal cut-off wheels, grinders, and a cloth buffing wheel here in my workshop for another change you need to make to it. You can do it yourself, or bring a 6-pac of corona and we (or I before you pick it up) can do it.


----------



## below me

clay, i talked to haulin ash. i may be able to get it from him today and might even make it over for tacos/oysters tonight. thanks for the help on all of this. i've got a 6-pack of keystone light with your name on it...:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak

I know it's not the lead that kills stuff so much as the air that enters their system but, let's talk bullets. What brand, grain, ect do you guys use and what sealing procedures do you use?


----------



## below me

armor piercing bullets. i got the hookup.

(kidding)


----------



## SaltAddict

I use standard .357 rounds from walmart. DO NOT use aluminum rounds. Use brass. I paint 2 light coats of fingernail polish (I'm partial to hot tamale red because you can see it from a mile away) around the seam where the slug meets the casing. Also over the primer. I will take some pics in a minute.
If the coats are too thick, the round will not fit in the barrel or worse yet impede the firing pin from striking the primer.

DO NOT REUSE A ROUND AFTER A DAY OF DIVING!! A bullet costs about 50 cents. Reusing an old wet bullet may cost you your ass! After dive #2 of that day, I throw the round out.


----------



## SaltAddict

Paint up more rounds than you think you will need for that day. 



















And please remember once you are loaded, you have a hot weapon! Yes it has 2 safetys, but an accidental discharge on a boat could mean an accidental sinking.


----------



## below me

thanks for the pics, saltaddict :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak

I can just go ahead and paint a whole box if I want right?


----------



## SaltAddict

Yes, you can paint the whole box. 

If you want to take more than one round on a dive, individually vacum seal the extra rounds. Ziplocs will leak under pressure.


----------



## below me

SaltAddict said:


> Yes, you can paint the whole box.
> 
> If you want to take more than one round on a dive, individually vacum seal the extra rounds. Ziplocs will leak under pressure.


more good info. thanks.


----------

